
Free Book: TypeScript Deep Dive - sfeather
https://www.nativescript.org/blog/free-book-typescript-deep-dive
======
brudgers
Link to book content:
[https://basarat.gitbooks.io/typescript/content/](https://basarat.gitbooks.io/typescript/content/)

